# Recommendations For Starter Fountain Pen



## StephenM (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm going to try my hand at fountain pens.  Would this be a good kit to start with? 
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKPAR10FC.html

Or, does anyone have any better recommendations?


----------



## Seer (Oct 23, 2011)

I don't like any pens where I have to cut a tenon or leave part of the tube exposed.  Try a larger pen like a Jr Gent, Triton or something like that.  Just my personal opinions.  Also if you do want this one go to bereahardwoods specials page where you can get this pen for as little as $3.55.


----------



## steeler fan1 (Oct 23, 2011)

As seer mentioned I'd go with a Jr type or the Triton(one of my favorites). A point of clarification, the kit you linked does not require a tenon. Appears that most pen kits are moving away from tenons. 

A beginning fountain isn't anymore difficult than any pen, just different(IMHO).

Carl


----------



## IPD_Mr (Oct 23, 2011)

I have to agree with the earlier comments.  Jr Series pen kits or maybe a Baron.


----------



## GoodTurns (Oct 23, 2011)

my kid started with a mag vertex fountain and loved it...until I made him a full sized pen with a GOOD nib.  The mag vertex feed won't accept different nibs ??????? anybody?.....  but was a good "starter"


----------



## StephenM (Oct 23, 2011)

Is there much of a difference between say a Euro and a basic fountain pen kit?  I looked at one set of instructions for a fountain pen (can't remember which one) and it had 30 steps or more including drilling part way through the blank then flipping it over and drilling through the other end with a larger bit (but the holes had to be concentric).


----------



## Parson (Oct 23, 2011)

+1 for the Jr. Gent/ Jr. Statesman fountain pen kit... quality plating and excellent style.


----------



## Whaler (Oct 23, 2011)

My favorite lower price RBs and FPs are the Sedonas from Arizona Silhouette. Good selection of platings and easy to do.


----------



## Florida Marine (Oct 23, 2011)

While I am a total novice with fountain pens...I made a Tycoon from PSI and like it.

I am sure if I used a "good" fountain pen I would see what the Tycoon is lacking, but - not there yet!


----------



## Seer (Nov 1, 2011)

I got one of those in a PITH on another board and started using it for an everyday writer.  The tip can be a little scratchy but other than it's smaller tip I like it.


----------



## yomanyouahippie (Nov 12, 2011)

Seer said:


> I don't like any pens where I have to cut a tenon or leave part of the tube exposed.  Try a larger pen like a Jr Gent, Triton or something like that.  Just my personal opinions.  Also if you do want this one go to bereahardwoods specials page where you can get this pen for as little as $3.55.



    The new line is a no tenon kit, the band just takes the place.


----------



## paintspill (Nov 12, 2011)

i make a bunch of barons and love them. seems south of the border they call them jr. gents. but either way if its a first i would strongly suggest buying a starter kit. it comes with the drill bits, (two different sizes in most cases) and the bushings, and in some cases two complete kits.


----------



## paintspill (Nov 12, 2011)

oh yeah, and be careful. i made my first for fun and now i am absolutely addicted to fountain pens. make sure you make one for yourself. you won't  regret it


----------



## jbswearingen (Nov 16, 2011)

paintspill said:


> oh yeah, and be careful. i made my first for fun and now i am absolutely addicted to fountain pens. make sure you make one for yourself. you won't  regret it





Troof!

My current "daily user" is a FP I turned that shows the tube under the blank in some spots, so it can't be sold.  It's my first FP and I love it.  It's a Jr. Gent.


----------



## seamus7227 (Nov 16, 2011)

StephenM said:


> Is there much of a difference between say a Euro and a basic fountain pen kit? I looked at one set of instructions for a fountain pen (can't remember which one) and it had 30 steps or more including drilling part way through the blank then flipping it over and drilling through the other end with a larger bit (but the holes had to be concentric).


 
I would love to know more specifics on this particular kit, sounds absurd to think that a manufacturer would make a kit that difficult. Not callin' you liar, just sayin':biggrin:


----------



## Russianwolf (Nov 16, 2011)

GoodTurns said:


> my kid started with a mag vertex fountain and loved it...until I made him a full sized pen with a GOOD nib.  The mag vertex feed won't accept different nibs ??????? anybody?.....  but was a good "starter"



I just pulled one apart. It looks like the #5 nib on everything else, but I can't get the one out of my baron right now to double check. Why do you say it won't take different nibs?

edit. Okay, got the Baron apart so here is a pic of my Dichro Vertex with a two-tone Baron nib and the original all silver nib next to it. I've inked it and it's writing fine.


----------



## alphageek (Nov 16, 2011)

StephenM said:


> I'm going to try my hand at fountain pens.  Would this be a good kit to start with?
> http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKPAR10FC.html
> 
> Or, does anyone have any better recommendations?



Personally, I can't tell you exactly about this new "improved" version of this kit, but I absolutely HATED the previous version of this kit.  It looks like they removed the "tendon" part of the middle band, but I don't see any improvements in the other areas.    The amount of easily scratched black plastic is my #1 complaint with this kit.

I agree with the others recommending a Jr Gent kit.   If you go with the Jr Gent II, you can easily later move up to the nicer Jr Statesman and other variations as well as the Triton with no new drill bits, etc.


----------



## ttpenman (Nov 16, 2011)

seamus
 
I would love to know more specifics on this particular kit said:


> I seem to recall (I started pen turning in 1996) that there were some pen kits that required a step drill.  That would be the same as drilling different size holes from each end.  I never used the kits because it sounded like extra cost for a step drill and extra work.  Don't think that type really caught on which is good for us!!
> 
> Jeff in northern Wisconsin


----------



## BSea (Nov 16, 2011)

ttpenman said:


> seamus
> 
> I would love to know more specifics on this particular kit said:
> 
> ...


----------



## 76winger (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm still fairly new to making and using Fountain Pens myself and I see several similar recommendations for good pens, but I'd like to take a different slant on the choice if possible. 

What is your favorite rollerball pen currently? One that feels good and comfortable for you to hold (and that you likely have all necessary tooling for). Since most rollerball pens have a fountain pen equivalent, that's the one I'd recommend you get for your first FP, and try it out for yourself for a while to get the feel of it and learn about them. If this happens to be one of those mentioned above, that's great but if not, stick with one you know for now. 

This way your learning on a model you're comfortable with holding already and will only have to learn the nuances of withing with the FP nib instead of Rollerball or Ballpoint.


----------



## oneula (Nov 16, 2011)

electra's 
single body 
good looking components
inexpensive

or the PSI Majestics


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 16, 2011)

Fountain pens are no more difficult to make than a rolleball or ballpoint. Two blanks on a mandrel between bushings that are turned and finished the same. Then the parts are pressed into the ends of the barrels. Most all kits are basically the same. If someone can make a ballpoint they can make any other kit. There is nothing mysterous about making fountain pens.

There were a couple of kits that used a step drill or drilling from both ends of the blank using different size bits instead of a step drill. The only one of those that are still around is the streamline el grande if I recall correctly. The streamline el grande is being discontinued, I think.

So, go get a fountain pen kit and get after it. All of the suggestions on which kit to use have been good ones. Remember: no difference!
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Joe Burns (Nov 16, 2011)

My favorite is the Jr. Gent/ Jr. Statesman fountain pen kit for both the roller ball or the fountain.


----------



## 76winger (Nov 16, 2011)

its_virgil said:


> Fountain pens are no more difficult to make than a rolleball or ballpoint. Two blanks on a mandrel between bushings that are turned and finished the same. Then the parts are pressed into the ends of the barrels. Most all kits are basically the same. If someone can make a ballpoint they can make any other kit. There is nothing mysterous about making fountain pens.
> 
> *There were a couple of kits that used a step drill or drilling from both ends of the blank using different size bits instead of a step drill. The only one of those that are still around is the streamline el grande if I recall correctly. The streamline el grande is being discontinued, I think.*
> 
> ...



The PSI Designer Rollerball and Fountain pens use the "tapered" tubes and step drilling as well. I've got a few in staged for turning soon. Interestingly, the twist ballpoint versions use straight tubes.


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks Dave. I don't like the designer or euro style pens so I've  not turned any of these style kits. Well, I have turned a few but not the ones from PSI. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## toddlajoie (Nov 16, 2011)

alphageek said:


> The amount of easily scratched black plastic is my #1 complaint with this kit.



+1

Not only that, but I had 2 of them where the plastic end broke right by the threads that fed into the body, leaving that big scratched up plastic section to flex every time you tried to write. I liked the look of the pen, but from a construction standpoint, it was a nightmare. 

I've got a couple of the new lines on order, so we'll see if they are any better, but I would second all the suggestions of the Baron/Navigator/Sedona series or the Jr Gent/Statesman depending on your personal preferences... Barons are a bit smaller than the Jrs. While the Jr Statesmans are a very classy looking kit.


----------



## pkelly110 (Nov 20, 2011)

I would like some advise regarding fountain pens.  I am making my adult daughter a Victorian style stationary box and want to include a nice fountain pen along with some victorian stationary or calling cards.  I have been making pens for quite awhile but have not found a classy fountain pen for a lady.  All the pens seem to be geared to men.  I want something that "pops" and will really take her breath away when she opens it on Christmas.  Anyone have any ideas where I can get a nice kit for a decent price?  I will be using an exotic wood (bloodwood/wenge/ebony,etc) and am thinking gold with chrome accents would be nice.


----------



## dankc908 (Nov 21, 2011)

GoodTurns said:


> my kid started with a mag vertex fountain and loved it...until I made him a full sized pen with a GOOD nib. The mag vertex feed won't accept different nibs ??????? anybody?..... but was a good "starter"


 
Question:  What is a "GOOD nib"?  I have several fountain pens that I have purchased - some are standard 'commercial' pens and a couple are 'handmade'.  All have cheap nibs.  I do have a fountain pen, in my inventory, that I'd like to make but I want a much better nib than what I have in my current fountain pen stash.

If I can find a decent nib I will make myself a 'carry' fountain pen and, maybe, even resurrect some of my other pens.  I'd appreciate any ideas and/or vendors.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## redwd707 (Nov 21, 2011)

pkelly,
Id been thinking of making a fountain for my girlfriend. I was considering the Venus from CSUSA. Its a rollerball, but Im sure it will take the Jr Gent/Jr Statesman FP parts. heres a link.
http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s..._Kits___Venus_Rollerball_Pen_Kit___venus?Args=


----------

